# Eviction



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

I've searched the net. And haven't found a single thing on the subject. 

Currently my fiancee has his ex living in his home. He let her live there throughout the school year after they broke up due to children. Now she refuses to leave. It seems to me to be a huge mess. Extremely frustrating also considering I'm moving there in May of 2011 and getting married to this man. 

She is well aware that they are through. They were never married. etc etc. Anyway, Since I was curious... I was wondering about a legal way to remove her from his house. He is trying to be nice about things but that has gone out the window. Now he simply wants her gone but she won't budge. She even refuses to pack. He has started to pack her up himself etc.

I've voiced that legally he should do something but he is trying with all his might to keep things civil, but to me it seems as though she refuses to go about it this way.

Anyway, my search for legal ways came up with nada so I thought I'd ask here.



( and please do not get into no personal crap about oh I wouldn't move blah blah this is something that could go bad blah blah, I know every risk etc. I'm more wise than it may seem. Plus I also won't deal with this myself much longer. Even I can only take so much. He was nice enough to allow her to stay through the school year for the sake of their once child together. Which even I said was ok. Now its gone on to long.)

Just legally want to know what can be done since looking through Portugal laws got me no where.

Thanks


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

thought of asking a lawyer?

jeff


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

loonytoon said:


> thought of asking a lawyer?
> 
> jeff


Considered it, but I'm sorta just doing this on my own to know for myself. Calls from the US to Portugal are expensive.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Get legal advice. 
As there is a child involved the laws here are very complicated.
A lot also depends on the length of their relationship even though they were not married.
The laws iPortugal are very specific and the only way you can find out EXACTLY what is involed is by getting legal advice,


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

HJD76 said:


> Calls from the US to Portugal are expensive.


No they're not, its under 5cents* a minute so please just blow a whole dollar and have a twenty minute chat with a good lawyer. Many are on Skype which is completely free if you are on it too.

(*Sources Vonage, Nonoh, Jajah, Skype etc)


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

MrBife said:


> No they're not, its under 5cents* a minute so please just blow a whole dollar and have a twenty minute chat with a good lawyer. Many are on Skype which is completely free if you are on it too.
> 
> (*Sources Vonage, Nonoh, Jajah, Skype etc)


I don't have vonage, Nonoh or Jaiah and I might have Skype but I'm not gonna put money on an account because frankly I never pay for calls to Portugal when speaking with my fiancee so I'm not gonna do it for some lawyer. 

I simply asked a question but I do understand that most prolly wouldn't know the answer anyway. 

Its all ok, like I said I was just curious. but not THAT curious. Not my fight, its his.


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

HJD76 said:


> I don't have vonage, Nonoh or Jaiah and I might have Skype but I'm not gonna put money on an account because frankly I never pay for calls to Portugal when speaking with my fiancee so I'm not gonna do it for some lawyer.
> 
> I simply asked a question but I do understand that most prolly wouldn't know the answer anyway.
> 
> Its all ok, like I said I was just curious. but not THAT curious. Not my fight, its his.


:jaw:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

MrBife said:


> No they're not, its under 5cents* a minute so please just blow a whole dollar and have a twenty minute chat with a good lawyer. Many are on Skype which is completely free if you are on it too.
> 
> (*Sources Vonage, Nonoh, Jajah, Skype etc)


Nothing is too expensive when your future is at stake. Better to find out what the exact position is now, rather than arrive in Portugal and find that a mess when you get here.


As Mr. Bife said skype to skype calls cost NOTHING and if you have to call a land line next to nothing!!

Downlaod skype to your computer


----------

